# jprr se pasa de 1000 mensajes



## Paquita

Bonjour Jean Pierre, 

D' *horloge grand-père* en *vin cuit* , de *charlotte à la platte-bière (chicouté)* en *nez poché* sans oublier la *caisse en blanc* le *Casse-rivet* ou le *Boudin-compote* on ne compte plus tes magnifiques contributions au forum pour aider les foristes en détresse. Tu as réponse à tout, surtout quand c'est incompréhensible...

Avec un humour inégalé, tu nous régales jour après jour depuis 3 mois :



> C'était bien l'idée. En général quand le nez est poché ... c'est déjà devenu une aubergine


 


> _Ben ... un Edén c'est un Eden, un paradis quoi. _


 


> _ben ... je comprends la même chose. _
> _Autant dire que je ne comprends pas _


 


> _En français il me semble que dans ce cas on parle d'une "usine à gaz" ... un machin avec des tuyaux partout et personne ne comprend bien comment est régie la circulation des fluides_


 
Bon j'arrête...je ne vais tout de même pas citer 1000 messages de la même veine 


*Merci de tout coeur pour ta présence parmi nous*​ 
et​ 
*Felices primeros mil*​ 
Un beso de Paquita


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones Jean Pierre por tus primeros mil!!*
​


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola JP:
Eres de los pocos que, traduciendo términos técnicos, demuestra un humor imparable y una falta de superioridad que hace que todo parezca sencillo.

Espero que sigas mucho tiempo con nosotra/os (ahora que Víctor está menos presente) y tengamos la ocasión de seguir leyendo muchos posts como los mencionados por Paquit&.  

Un beso,
Tina


----------



## Namarne

*¡Felices 1.000 posts, Jean Pierre! 
*​
*Y que cumplas muchos mááás... *


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*GÉNIAL, SUPER, GRANDIOSE... ON EN REDEMANDE...

*En attendant voici le prix d'excellence, le podium préparé (tu te reconnaîtras, tu es en jaune ), la couronne de laurier, les ..., ton ... (je suis sûre que tu te sentiras en bonne compagnie )... bref j'arrête avec mes bêtises.

Merci de tes lumières et de ta sympathie.
Un beso.
Martine


----------



## silvia fernanda

¡Muchas felicidades Jean Pierre!

Saludos
Silvia


----------



## Gévy

Jean-Pierre ? Eh, tu es là pour la fête ? Jean-Pierre... Jean-Pierreuuuuuuuuuuuuh!!! Ben quoi, te voilà milliardaire et tu payes pas un pot aux potes (prononcez, s'il vous plaît, en faisant la liaison : potopot') 

Bravo pour ces premiers mille, Mimile. Ils sont bien réussis, bien tournés (tes gambettes aussi ? ), amusants, instructifs, joyeux. Bref, ils faut faire rebelote, mille de plus et après le rôdage sera fait, mais ça fait quand même   du boulot de grimper jusqu'à l'Olympe  !

Mille bisous et toutes mes félicitations !

Gévy


----------



## jprr

Ben, heu, pffff ...
Gracias a todos. La verdad, al leer me subió un ruborcito.

C'est une belle surprise. Merci à tous.
Devant tant de témoignages chaleureux je suis un peu Z ému; et deux ou trois timidé.
Mais non je n'ai pas réponse à tout, heureusement pour les encolures de mes vêtements. Comme dirait Victor j'ai la consolation, et même le plaisir, de partager les quelques connaissances accumulées le long du chemin.
Avec humour, parce que si on ne rigolait pas avec les choses sérieuses, avec quoi le ferait-on? Et quoi de plus sérieux pour les humains que la compréhension de ce qu'ils se disent?
Est-il nécessaire de dire que j'apprécie votre compagnie? et que je vous convie bien volontiers à la buvette (virtuelle ) de ce forum pour le pot de l'amitié.
Abrazos y/o besos
Jean-Pierre


----------



## ROSANGELUS

F E L I C I D A D E S

Que sean muchos más, no nos olvides en el SE

un abrazo
*Rosangelus *​


----------



## swift

Jean-Pierre,

Puisque la reconnaissance silencieuse ne sert à personne, je rejoins les amis du ES-FR pour te dire ...

Ton humour, ton efficacité, ta précision et ta pertinence sont les plus grandes valeurs de notre forum.

Félicitations pour ces 1000 messages si précieux.

Bien à toi,


José


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

A ben vo1la, ouh ile é t pacé le jprr : ché lé voix zin (zin?) du forom d'ako t !   (paraît que t'as pas de problème de compréhension alors j'en profite un peu... )
Je vois que tout le monde te trouve formidable ici et ailleurs ! (il est vraiment partout ! )
 
Féloches & bisettes.


----------



## Namarne

Valor, Gévy, estoy contigo. Hay que resistir hasta el final... 
(Yo te doy todo mi apoyo moral.)


----------

